# Livestrong yellow



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Got rid of my yellow bracelet on my RoadID till the livestrong foundation completely dumps Armstrong. None if this still a board member crap.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

What if you get KO'd while riding?


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Put a black strap on. In mourning for our beloved sport.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

The yellow Road ID strap isn't a Livestrong product. (My donation went to Wounded Warriors) I'll continue to wear my Road ID with the yellow strap.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine didn't. :-(

Just ordered a new one.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I found a use for LIVEStrong bracelets:


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had a black one since day one. I never even thought about getting the yellow one.
Maybe the pink one since I'm not sure if people are aware of breast cancer...they really should promote that one more. ;-)

By the way, my donation went to the Wounded Warriors as well.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

pete2528ca said:


> Got rid of my yellow bracelet on my RoadID till the livestrong foundation completely dumps Armstrong. None if this still a board member crap.


Stopping supporting cancer research because you disagree with how the founder of the organization competed in athletic endeavors is . . . distasteful to put it politely.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Stopping supporting cancer research because you disagree with how the founder of the organization competed in athletic endeavors is . . . distasteful to put it politely.


Livestrong does not do anything for cancer research. There are tons of legit cancer charities which are not an exercise in self-aggrandizement of the founder.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I still donate, comes off my pay cheque Bi-weekly. I just don't want to associate with that yellow band. Do they make a pink one?


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Road ID........Levi lol


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Just ordered two new bracelets. Pink and red. Pink for breast cancer and red is for my bargaining team. Donation to the Canary Foundation, also cancer research.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Stopping supporting cancer research because you disagree with how the founder of the organization competed in athletic endeavors is . . . distasteful to put it politely.


Not when a lying cheat is front and center of said organization (heck he lends it half his name), you think this is the only cancer organization in existence? Switching from one cancer support organization to another because you have a repulsion for the public face of one is fine and no way near distasteful.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

kiwisimon said:


> Not when a lying cheat is front and center of said organization (heck he lends it half his name), you think this is the only cancer organization in existence? Switching from one cancer support organization to another because you have a repulsion for the public face of one is fine and no way near distasteful.


I care a lot less about people's bias and hatred than i do about the good he has done through Livestrong.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Important note. "Livestrong Yellow" is not a color. The correct name for that color is "jaune". 

Lance Armstrong does not own it. He never has. He appropriated it from Le Tour, just like so many other things that he stole.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

pete2528ca said:


> Put a black strap on.


Huh huh. You said black strap on.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> I care a lot less about people's bias and hatred than i do about * the good he has done through Livestrong.*


Absolutely which is why he needs to completely cut the bands to Livestrong.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

The Livestrong Foundations only purpose is cancer awareness, I would rather give to American Cancer Society.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

atimido said:


> The Livestrong Foundations only purpose is cancer awareness, I would rather give to American Cancer Society.


Is there anyone NOT aware of cancer?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

You guys really don't know what Livestrong does? 

Hate on Armstrong all you want. Livestrong actually helps people with cancer. Talk to a cancer survivor who has used their services.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

kiwisimon said:


> Absolutely which is why he needs to completely cut the bands to Livestrong.


I agree. Sad that people cannot do good these days. But that is the world we live in.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> You guys really don't know what Livestrong does?
> 
> Hate on Armstrong all you want. Livestrong actually helps people with cancer. Talk to a cancer survivor who has used their services.


Well said. Would get a rep if I was at a computer.


----------



## curlymaple42 (Sep 13, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> You guys really don't know what Livestrong does?
> 
> Hate on Armstrong all you want. Livestrong actually helps people with cancer. Talk to a cancer survivor who has used their services.


You got it! I used some of their services a couple yrs ago. Helped immensely going through cancer treatment for melanoma. People identify stuff way too seriously surrounding a freaking color. So now do i get a new helmet and rear tire and gives because some cycling snot bag is going to judge me because of what one guy did, despite all he HAS done to support cancer survivors. People need a reality check and maybe their snooty nose broken (figuratively).


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> You guys really don't know what Livestrong does?
> 
> Hate on Armstrong all you want. Livestrong actually helps people with cancer. Talk to a cancer survivor who has used their services.


+1

He founded LiveStrong, but he's not "the face of the organization", IMO. It's gotten bigger than just him. 

I've personally benefited from the services offered by Livestrong, and I know other RBR'ers who have also. Not once did LA's name come up during any interaction with the organization. Not once was I subjected to 'his story' in any of the materials I was given by the organization. No one tried to make it about LA.

I'm disgusted by his actions, I have no respect for him as a cyclist. But as far as I'm concerned, what Livestong did for me is not diminished because the organization was founded by a lying, cheating douchebag. If the organization can continue to provide services to cancer patients and their families _despite_ being founded by a lying, cheating douchebag, more power to them....

People who claim to know anything about Livestrong does based on "I heard this...." or "I read that..." are coming from a place of uninformed ignorance.


----------



## curlymaple42 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well said JustTooBig.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Supporting Livestrong aside...
I have ALWAYS associated the bracelets, t-shirts, etc.. to Lance Armstrong. I believe LAs bad reputation will tarnish Livestrong. : (


----------



## Chris Oz (Oct 8, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> You guys really don't know what Livestrong does?
> 
> Hate on Armstrong all you want. Livestrong actually helps people with cancer. Talk to a cancer survivor who has used their services.


I checked their website but it seams that all they do is raise awareness - because I never knew about cancer before.

Seriously what do they actually do aside from awareness raising and anti-stigma programs?

Personally I prefer research.


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Actually guys. My sister who passed away from cancer a few years ago gave me my Livestrong yellow bracelet. I have always worn it for her, not for Lance or the foundation. 

If you were wearing it for Lance, you were wearing it for the wrong reason. (my opinion) If you were wearing it for Lance then by all means part ways with it. 

I will keep mine.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

you can still donate to cancer research, there are many true independent, NGOs , government agencies and/or scientifical organisations that accept donations.

here in Switzerland for example you have the Krebsliga Home - Krebsliga Schweiz - Gemeinsam gegen Krebs

I am pretty sure your country has some of them.

Look what google showed here

American Association for Cancer Research - AACR

and there are many others.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

NJBiker72 said:


> Stopping supporting cancer research because you disagree with how the founder of the organization competed in athletic endeavors is . . . distasteful to put it politely.


Last I knew Livestrong did not fund any actual research. Money went to awareness/activism and to help cancer survivors. Defunding Livestrong does not effect research efforts within my knowledge.



Chris Oz said:


> I checked their website but it seams that all they do is raise awareness - because I never knew about cancer before.
> 
> Seriously what do they actually do aside from awareness raising and anti-stigma programs?
> 
> Personally I prefer research.


They help support cancer survivors.

Many of the cancer related charities send the bulk of money to awareness type functions. About the only sure-fire way to donate entirely to research is to participate in distributed computing efforts like Stanford's [email protected] project...There are good charities but many dollars end up just going to awareness or overhead.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Livestrong helped my best bud at the beginning of his ultimately fatal fight with cancer. I have a yellow bracelet that I got to not only remember him, but to celebrate my wife's successful battle with the disease. My buddy even gave me a pair of Nike Livestrong armwarmers, that are actually too small for me. I haven't really thought about whether they are "tainted" or not.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

It's encouraging in a strange way that such a screwed up, narcissistic person could still leave behind something of real, value in the world. Though I think Lance deserves any and all consequences that come his way, I have no ill will toward Livestrong. I'm glad they've severed their ties to him and wish them all the best. 

Unfortunately, all that yellow Livestrong stuff does remind people of Lance, because he used it to promote his image for so long, and that's the last thing I want to be associated with.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Chris Oz said:


> I checked their website but it seams that all they do is raise awareness - because I never knew about cancer before.
> 
> Seriously what do they actually do aside from awareness raising and anti-stigma programs?
> 
> Personally I prefer research.


Yes, people mock "raise awareness" out of anger and ignorance. Basically, they offer a customer service helpline for people those affected by cancer. 

You should check out Get One-On-One Support | Get Help | LIVESTRONG.org

*LIVESTRONG Navigation Services*
At any point in your cancer experience, we provide free, confidential support through education, referrals and counseling services. We can help with:

*Fertility Preservation Information and Assistance*
Understanding risks and options related to cancer treatment and fertility
Accessing discounted rates for fertility preservation through the Sharing Hope Program
Finding local fertility related resources

*Financial, Insurance and Job Concerns:*
Accessing medical treatments and medical devices
Finding assistance for uninsured or underinsured
Finding assistance with insurance denials/appeals
Handling debt and financial management issues as they pertain to a cancer diagnosis
Learning about resources for financial assistance
Handling employment discrimination/retention issues
Applying for federal/state programs such as Medicaid, Social Security, Disability, etc.

*Counseling and Local Resources:*
Coping emotionally with my cancer or with a friend/family member who has cancer
Joining a telephone or online support group
Identifying bereavement resources/dealing with the loss of someone to cancer

*Cancer Diagnosis and Treatment Concerns:*
Learning about cancer in general
Finding out how to communicate better with doctors, spouse, family or loved ones
Finding clinical trial options and new treatments in development


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Here is the Drew Litton story that goes with the Livestrong cartoon.


This one is personal. I almost stopped myself from drawing this, thinking I couldn’t possibly be objective. But the more I thought about it the more I believed perhaps that I have a unique perspective and a cartoon like this might give a voice to those of us whose lives have been forever changed by the hideous disease of cancer.

In August of 2000 I was diagnosed with testicular cancer. By September I was in daily radiation treatments that would last for 8 long weeks. It takes another 8 weeks or more for the poison of the treatments to taper off. They left me exhausted, with nausea and stomach issues beyond words. I didn’t have to do chemo, as depicted in this cartoon. But my friend Peter Belini was not as fortunate. I met him, another testicular cancer patient, the following year after my wife, Debbie, was diagnosed with terminal thyroid cancer and was undergoing chemotherapy treatments at a local Denver clinic. I lost Debbie to the disease in September of 2004 and Peter in the later part of 2005. Peter’s testicular cancer was far more aggressive than mine. His was much more like the one that Lance Armstrong had battled. The one that Armstrong had chronicled in his book,
It’s Not About the Bike: My Journey Back to Life , a book I was only able to partially read because so much of it scared the hell out of me. But the one thing it gave me was hope. Just like the foundation Livestrong, that he created in the aftermath of his battle. Every time I see a yellow wristband It gives me hope. Hope and strength to carry on, to live for those whose lives have been cut short and don’t get the gift of another day. There are days, even now, where my faith wavers at the place and circumstances that I find in my own personal and professional life. But the flash of a yellow wristband brings me right back around to holding on and fighting back.
And so, forgive me, if I find myself somewhat ambivalent about the doping scandal that Armstrong finds himself in. Whether he is guilty or not, I honestly have no idea. There is evidence, no doubt. But I look across our world and see the evidence of the hope that his foundation stands for. That, to me, is all the evidence I need. This world could use a lot more of that kind of inspiration.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

LuckyB said:


> The yellow Road ID strap isn't a Livestrong product. (My donation went to Wounded Warriors) I'll continue to wear my Road ID with the yellow strap.




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mine as well, I choose yellow for visibility,


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

I read a article a few weeks ago that a majority of people who use or are aware of the Livestrong foundation, they do not associate LA with biking, it happened before their time, whatever. More and more just know him as a cancer survivor and the foundation as a resource for help in dealing with a horrible disease.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

atimido said:


> The Livestrong Foundations only purpose is cancer awareness, I would rather give to American Cancer Society.


I became aware of cancer when my grandfather, uncle and cousin died from it. I didn't need Lance then, I sure as hell don't need him now.


----------



## Chris Oz (Oct 8, 2005)

I can't comment on the US health system but in Australia we have the Cancer Council that does all that and more. Check out the link Welcome to Cancer Council Australia - Cancer Council Australia. Also most of this advice is provided by our health system as a free service including personal and group counselling and support.

Regardless if Livestrong is providing a useful service in the US, that is to be commended. I think my confusion is that I don't understand it from the Australian context - may be because of my ignorance - and I was always under the impression particularly from comments that is was focused on prevention and research.

By the way skin cancer is a significant issue down here. One in three Australians will be diagnosed with a skin cancer in there lifetime. We have had long running government sponsored awareness campaigns for several decades to work on prevention. Similarly breast, cervical, bowel and prostate cancer have had significant long running government campaign regarding early detection and in bowel cancer case prevention. 



Local Hero said:


> Yes, people mock "raise awareness" out of anger and ignorance. Basically, they offer a customer service helpline for people those affected by cancer.
> 
> You should check out Get One-On-One Support | Get Help | LIVESTRONG.org
> 
> ...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Chris Oz said:


> I can't comment on the US health system


It's not easy to navigate the US's inefficient, confusing system. Many people go without essential care and services because they do not know that it is available, or where to make a request. It can be a nightmare here. 

Someone on the boards says that a few family members died and he got through it just fine. Well, I'm sorry for his loss and happy that he made it through. Others (those who have been diagnosed with cancer, caregivers and immediate family) may need extra resources. That's where Livestrong (and others like it) step in. 

Again, this isn't an excuse for Armstrong. It's not to say that every dollar spent by Livestrong went to the right cause (they did throw a $6,000,000 party!). It's just a counter to the "Awareness! That's so stupid I'm already aware!" 

Just ask anyone who has been helped by Livestrong.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Chris Oz said:


> I can't comment on the US health system but in Australia we have the Cancer Council that does all that and more. Check out the link Welcome to Cancer Council Australia - Cancer Council Australia. Also most of this advice is provided by our health system as a free service including personal and group counselling and support.
> 
> Regardless if Livestrong is providing a useful service in the US, that is to be commended. I think my confusion is that I don't understand it from the Australian context - may be because of my ignorance - and I was always under the impression particularly from comments that is was focused on prevention and research.
> 
> By the way skin cancer is a significant issue down here. One in three Australians will be diagnosed with a skin cancer in there lifetime. We have had long running government sponsored awareness campaigns for several decades to work on prevention. Similarly breast, cervical, bowel and prostate cancer have had significant long running government campaign regarding early detection and in bowel cancer case prevention.


In the USA, you get cancer...odds are that your insurer will drop you, and you'll be stuck paying $100,000 chemo treatments out of pocket. Many folks go from rich to bankrupt simply trying to stay alive.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

doubt he will be getting paid to do charity ride anymore
LANCE ARMSTRONG FOUNDATION FRAUD - CNN iReport

He did a cancer ride in Columbus, Ohio, in August 2009, he charged the charity his usual $200,000 speaking fee, including $100,000 worth of NetJets time,


----------

